# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Nuk dëgjohet asgjë në Ubuntu 11.10

## Atlantisi

*Përshëndetje!Para disa ditësh e instalova Ubuntu 11.10,pra versionin e fundit por nuk mund të dëgjoj asgjë,d.m.th. nuka ka fare zë,Këtë problem e kam pasur edhe me versionin 11.04 por pas instalimit të Gnome Alsa  mixer u zgjidh problemi,por tash edhe pse e kam instaluar sërish këtë program nuk po ndryshon asgjë,bile as nuk hapet programi fare.Besoj se këtë herë do të më ndihmoni,falemnderit.*

----------


## Atlantisi

A ke ndonjë ndihmë,apo jo?Me sa duket nuk paska njohës të Ubuntus këtu.

----------


## BHGod

Pyetje e natyrshme per problemin tend: a e di çfare karte zeri perdor kompjuteri yt?

Nese jo, hap nje _Terminal_ (programi per te dhene komanda ne Ubuntu) dhe shkruaj *aplay -l* (pa thonjëza). Informacionet qe do te dalin vendosi ketu ne forum. Nese me komanden me siper nuk te del asgje me vlere, shkruaj *lspci -v* dhe postoji te dhenat ketu.

----------


## Atlantisi

Ja BHGod i postova:

Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: shpchp

02:00.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 6700PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller B (rev 09) (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Memory at d0201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

03:03.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7902B U320 (rev 10)
	Subsystem: IBM ServeRAID 7e
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 30
	I/O ports at 2400 [disabled] [size=256]
	Memory at d0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
	I/O ports at 2000 [disabled] [size=256]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at c0000000 [disabled] [size=512K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: aic79xx
	Kernel modules: aic79xx

03:03.1 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7902B U320 (rev 10)
	Subsystem: IBM ServeRAID 7e
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 31
	I/O ports at 2c00 [disabled] [size=256]
	Memory at d0302000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
	I/O ports at 2800 [disabled] [size=256]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at c0080000 [disabled] [size=512K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: aic79xx
	Kernel modules: aic79xx

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0243
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Memory at d1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
	Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: IBM Device 028a
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23
	Memory at d3004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
	Memory at d3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
	Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

----------


## BHGod

E çuditshme, sepse pajisja e zerit nuk duket fare aty, plus qe jane shume pak te dhena nga komanda e dyte. A funksionon normal kompjuteri yt? Ke ndonje sistem operativ te dyte te instaluar (p.sh. Windows) te i cili funksionon zeri aktualisht (mos ka pesuar defekt pajisja)?

Provo njehere te çinstalosh Gnome Alsa Mixer dhe instalo Alsa Mixer (pa Gnome). Pastaj, pas rinisjes se kompjuterit, hap Alsa Mixer-in dhe shiko nese mund te ndryshosh ndonje opsion qe mund ta beje serish funksionale (ndrysho kanalet audio, p.sh. dy, kater etj.).
Kjo eshte lista e pajisjeve zanore qe garanton Alsa, por ne fillim duhet te gjesh modelin (qofte edhe duke perdorur nje CD te Ubuntu-t te meparshem 11.04).

Perndryshe, duke lexuar per problemin tend këtu, te mbetet te provosh edhe keto komandat ne _Terminal_: *find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd* (listen qe do te shfaqet postoje ketu), dhe po nuk dha rezultate, instalo perseri modulet e zerit qe mund te mungojne me *sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic*.

----------


## Atlantisi

ja edhe me aplay -l:                                                                                                                                      Listë e PLAYBACK Pajisjeve Hardware ****
karta 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], pajisja 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Nënpajisjet: 1/1
  Nënpajisja #0: subdevice #0
karta 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], pajisja 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Nënpajisjet: 1/1
  Nënpajisja #0: subdevice #0

(kjo ishte me komandën:aplay -l,kurse ajo më lart me komandën :lakuriq nate: spci -v

----------


## Atlantisi

Po e kam të instaluar edhe Windows 7 të instaluar me ''dual boot''ku zëri punon shumë mirë.Këtë shkrimin e dytë tëndin sapo e pashë,dhe do ti provoj të gjitha dhe ndoshta do të rregullohet,falemnderit për ndihmën BHGod.

----------


## Atlantisi

Nuk po mundem ta çinstaloj ''Gnome Alsa Mixer'' po del njëfarë errori,ja si duket:

----------


## Atlantisi

ja qka doli prej komandës  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd    
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8350.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ak4104.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8993.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8903.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8804.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-l3.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ak4642.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8400.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-max98095.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8776.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8940.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm2000.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8900.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-max98088.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8988.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ak4535.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm9081.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-uda1380.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8955.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8995.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8523.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soc/snd-soc-core.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-pt2258.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4117.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-tea575x-tuner.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4113.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/snd-cs8427.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/snd-i2c.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/i2c/snd-tea6330t.ko

----------


## BHGod

Provo *sudo apt-get clean* ne _Terminal_ per te hequr ndonje pakete qe mund te jete prishur gjate shkarkimit.

----------


## Atlantisi

si mund ta di se cila paketë është e prishur,që të mund ta heq?

----------


## Atlantisi

E provova me sudo ''apt-get clean'' a është në regull kjo që po paraqitet në terminal?

----------


## Atlantisi

*Harrova që të tregoj se me kufje zëri dëgjohet normalisht.*

----------


## BHGod

Nese ke *Synaptic* te instaluar, mund te shkosh te _Edit_ > _Fix Broken Packages_ (s'e di si eshte ne shqip). Po Ubuntun aktual 11.10 e instalove nga fillimi apo e instalove mbi 11.04? Nese ke ndjekur kete te dyten, mbase eshte hasur ndonje problem gjate procesit.
Edhe me Gnome Alsa Mixer, ate qe ke aktualisht, dikush ka pasur sukses me te njejtin model pajisjeje si ty. Ndaj, s'e di. Shiko te çaktivizosh ndonje pajisje qe mund te nderhyje (modem p.sh. te _Hardware Drivers_).

_edit_
Mbase ajo dritare do te thote qe nuk ke paketa te prishura.
Ne faqen qe kam lidhur me siper tregohet se te Gnome Alsa Mixer duhet thjesht te mos zgjedhesh vendin e kufjes, pastaj funksionon.
Nje gje qe po lexoj këtu, hapi 9, eshte qe ne sistemin Windows duhet ta ngresh zerin deri ne fund, pastaj te nisesh Ubuntu-n. Veren ndonje ndryshim?

----------


## Atlantisi

E provova me sudo ''apt-get clean'' përsëri,ja qka doli tash:

bujar@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get clean
[sudo] password for bujar: 
E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Nuk qemë në gjendje të zhbllokojmë direktorinë e shkarkimit
bujar@ubuntu:~$

----------


## Atlantisi

Me gjasë nuk qenka e instaluar sepse kur e kërkoj te 'dash' apo si quhet(nuk po më kjtohet)nuk gjen asgjë.Ubuntun 11.10 e kam instaluar prej fillimit.'Gnome Alsa Mixer' nuk më hapet fare,si mund ta zgjedh vendin e kufjes,përndryshe 'Gnome Alsa Mixer' kur e kam pasur të instaluar Ubuntu 11.04 ka punuar shumë mirë,sepse edhe me 11.04-in kam pasur probleme me zërin.Sa i përket kësaj të fundit,që ta ngis zërin deri në fund në Windows, nuk e kam provuar deri tash edhe pse nuk besoj se do të mund të rregullohet diqka,por gjithsesi se do ta provoj.

----------


## BHGod

Sa per ta ditur sakte modelin e kartes se zerit, kur te futesh ne Windows shko te _Control Panel_ > _System_ > _Device Manager_ dhe shiko cfare te del te kategoria *Sounds, video and game controllers* (s'e di si mund te jene ne shqip).

----------


## Atlantisi

*Modeli i kartës së zërit është:SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio*

----------


## BHGod

Posto edhe informacionet nga kjo komanda e gjate ne _Terminal_, *wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh*.

----------


## Atlantisi

*A duhet të shkruhet në terminal  edhe emri i këtij Websajti?Nuk e kam të qartë,apo vetëm këto me shkronja të zeza*

----------

